# Neuer Landesverband in Baden-Württemberg



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar 2016

*Neuer Landesverband in Baden-Württemberg​*
Bekanntermaßen sind aus Enttäuschung über die mangelhafte Arbeit der Verbände für Angler und das Angeln in Baden-Württemberg nur gut die Hälfte der Vereine beim Landesfischereiverband organisiert.

Laut vertraulicher Infos aus gut informierten Quellen genügt es speziell nach der Fusion der Landesverbände in Baden-Württemberg aber nicht mehr allen Vereinen und Anglern, nur nicht im Verband zu sein.

Sie wollen aktiv für Angler und das Angeln arbeiten und deswegen einen eigenen Verband gründen, da sie dem jetzt fusionierten Verband auch nicht mehr zutrauen nach dem, was bisher alles bekannt wurde als den Altverbänden.

Die Richtlinien wären festgelegt, momentan wird wohl an der Satzung gearbeitet, gegründet werden soll im Frühjahr 2016.

Nach Informationen mir gegenüber will der neue Verband kein Verwaltungsverband für Vereine sein, sich nicht um Casting oder Bewirtschaftung etc. kümmern (das können die Vereine nach Ansicht der Gründervereine eh am besten selber), sondern es soll offensiv für die Interessen der Angler und das Angeln als solches eingetreten werden.

Wir werden das verfolgen und berichten.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuer Landesverband in Baden-Württemberg*

Interessanter Gedanke.
Um eine wirkliche Interessenvertretung für Angler im Ländle zu schaffen reicht es eben vielleicht nicht unsinnigen Krams wie Casting über Bord zu schmeißen; wenn alte Strukturen & Köpfe zu verkrustet sind um sich wirklich zu reformieren, muss manchmal eben etwas völlig neues her.
Bin gespannt wie das so weiter läuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuer Landesverband in Baden-Württemberg*

Ich auch - bei uns sind ja nicht nur die Verbände verkrustet, auch Politik und Behörden..
Da will wohl jemand dicke Bretter bohren - ich wünsche Glück dabei!


----------

